

Fiscal cliff averted in 11th hour - aroman
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57561465/its-official-deal-reached-on-fiscal-cliff/

======
charonn0
Is anyone actually surprised they pinched out a stopgap deal at the very last
second? This is not a victory for anyone, and most of the problems that led to
this crisis are still unaddressed.

